# That moment where Fingolfin calls Morgoth out. Oil painting by N. Caba



## Cthrag (May 13, 2017)

Hello, i just oil painting Fingolfin vs Morgoth and wonder your thoughts. Scene from Silmarrillion, moment where Fingolfin calls Morgoth out at the gate of Angband. i think original work belong to Joel Kilpatrick.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 13, 2017)

That looks amazing! 

Great Job!

CL


----------

